# منظمة الملاحة الدولية (imo)



## Eng-Maher (18 ديسمبر 2007)

منظمة الملاحة الدولية (IMO) 

تأسست هذه المنظمة عام 1948بناء على اتفاقية وكانت فى الأصل تسمى "منظمة الملاحة الاستشارية متعددة الحكومات". وعندما دخلت الاتفاقية فى حيز النفاذ عام 1958 تغير اسم المنطقة إلى (IMO) عام 1982. ومنظمة الـ IMO هى جهاز الأمم المتحدة UN المتخصص والمسئول عن تحسين سلامة الملاحة ومنع التلوث الناتج عن السفن. والهيئة العليا فى المنظمة هى جمعية الـ IMO التى تتبنى القرارات والتوصيات التى تعدها الهيئات المساعدة وتقوم بانتخاب مجلساُ. ويقوم الأخير بعمله كهيئة حاكمة بين اجتماعات الجمعية ويعمل على تنسيق أنشطة الهيئات المساعدة والتى تشمل "لجنة السلامة الملاحية" و "لجنة حماية البيئة البحرية" والتى تقود العمل الرئيسى المتعلق بالكيماويات. 
أما أهداف منظمة الـ IMO فهى : دعم التعاون الحكومى فى تنظيم الممارسات الخاصة بالشحن فى التجارة الدولية، السعي من أجل تحقيق أعلى معايير عملية للسلامة الملاحية وكفاءة البحرية، تشجيع والتحكم فى التلوث الملاحي بسبب السفن وغيرها والموانى، وناقلات البترول، تشجيع التخلص من عوائق خدمات الشحن الدولية، والإعداد لاتفاقيات ملاحية دولية. وفيما يتعلق بالنقطة الأخيرة قامت منظمة الـ IMO بإعداد حوالى 40 اتفاقية وبروتوكول واكثر من 700 اكواد ومعايير وإرشادات وتوصيات تتعلق بالسلامة الملاحية ومنع التلوث وأمور أخرى ذات علاقة. والهدف من هذه الوسائل هو ضمان أن يكون بناء السفن و إعدادها وتشغيلها بطريقة آمنة وسليمة من الناحية البيئية للحد من المخاطر التى قد تتعرض لها البيئة البحرية فى حال اصطدام السفن أو فى حال وقوع حوادث أخرى.
وهناك تلخيص لاثنين من اتفاقيات منظمة الـ IMO الخاصة بالسلامة الكيماوية فى الجزء (30104). وغيرها من الاتفاقيات الهامة تشمل "الاتفاقية الدولية لسلامة الحياة فى البحر" 1974 و "اتفاقية منع التلوث البحرى بإلقاء المخلفات والمواد الأخرى" 1972. وفى عام 1965 صدقت منظمة الـ IMO على "الكود الدولى الخاص بالبضائع البحرية الخطرة" ويتم تحديث هذا الكود بانتظام استجابة للتغيرات الواردة فى "توصيات الأمم المتحدة الخاصة بنقل البضائع الخطرة" ( الجزء 110304) وتم تطوير اكواد دولية منفصلة خاصة بعمليات الشحن الضخمة للكيماويات الخطرة والغازات السائلة لتقديم معايير دولية لسلامة نقلها عن طريق البحر. وتتعاون منظمة الـ IMO مع الـ ILO فى تنسيق عملية تصنيف وتذييل الكيماويات (الجزء 60304) ومع برنامج البحار الإقليمى التابع للـ UNEP( الجزء 10204) لوضع ترتيبات إقليمية لحالات طوارئ التلوث البحرى والتى من شأنها أن تؤثر على الدول المجاورة.
وتساهم منظمة الـ IMO فى تحسين التدريب الملاحى وذلك بتطويرها لمعايير وقوانين لاستخدامها على المستويين الوطنى والدولى وبتقديمها المساعدة العملية والمشورة للدول التى هى فى حاجة للمعرفة الفنية والموارد اللازمة لتشغيل صناعة الشحن بنجاح وكذلك بمساعدتها للدول فى التصديق على الاتفاقيات والعمل بمقتضاها. ويتم تحقيق هذا عن طريق الإصدارات الخاصة بالاستعداد والاستجابة وإجراءات حالات الطوارئ الخاصة بالسفن الحاملة للبضائع الخطرة وتقديم المعلومات والتعليم والتدريب والخدمات الفنية والمساعدة للحكومات باستخدام الوثائق وأفلام الفيديو وعمل مناقشات وورش عمل وغيرها من الوسائل الأخرى​


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 ديسمبر 2007)

منقول من الرابط

http://www.eeaa.gov.eg/cmuic/arabic/main/igos.asp#7


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ودائما فى تقدم وخدمة اخوانك المهندسيين البحريين انا طالب منك طلب نفسى تعرفنى بنفسك 

عمووما انا مهندس بحرى 2007 اعمل حاليا فى مجال التفتيش والمعاينات البحريه Surveyor ويشرفنى انى اتعرف عليك اخوك حسين الشريف


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى المهندس حسين بارك الله فيك .. وفى اقرب فرصه نثبت موضوع للتعارف الف شكر.


----------



## gadoo20042004 (14 يناير 2008)

رائعة معلوماتك يا م. ماهر


----------



## سيطور (17 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## kd81_qtr (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور يا م. ماهر دائما مواضيعك جميلة
..... بس كأنه ال IMO هي المنظمة البحرية الدولية 
International Maritime Organization 

وليست منظمة الملاحة الدولية 
واسف لو هناك خطأ


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 يناير 2008)

kd81_qtr قال:


> مشكور يا م. ماهر دائما مواضيعك جميلة
> ..... بس كأنه ال IMO هي المنظمة البحرية الدولية
> International Maritime Organization
> 
> ...



*********************************************

عزيزى الفاضل اهلا بيك ..لو نظرت الى الرابط المنقول منه الموضوع ستجد انه ترجمه لماعنى انجليزيه الى اللغه العربيه .. وليس انا الذى كاتبه .. على العموم اهلا بيك ونورت المنتدى ..
وشكرا يا هندسا


----------

